# New fish in newly cycled tank



## Salacious (Dec 7, 2009)

Sooo, I finally got my tank perfectly cycled after almost 2 months. Its a 20 gallon tank, and I brought home 6 cardinal tetras, 3 panda corys, and 1 chinese algae eater. This was yesterday. My question is: because I'm so impatient, is it too soon to get some more cardinals just 24 hours later? Also, I know the whole inch/gallon stocking rule can be stretched in some cases. How about for a 20 gallon, small tetra/cory species tank?


----------



## Hawkian (Oct 29, 2009)

Ooooo I sooo know what you're going through! I believe myself to be a patient individual, but I'm really fooling myself 

If you can... wait a month before adding anything more. A newly cycled tank is good but let the current population establish itself and see what that does to your waters before adding anything more.

Delayed gratification is very good in this case. Plus... if you add more now, you won't be able to add anything else after that so I'd let the fish get comfy, and your mind study the tank for a while... you'd be surprised: you may change your mind on what to get in the end!


----------



## Salacious (Dec 7, 2009)

Dammit! Not what I wanted to hear, but what I expected to hear haha. 

Now how about that stocking rule?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I had to be the one so strait fwd to you: But Cardinals are one of THE most sensitive fish to a new tank and I'd strongly suggest not to get any more of them for few weeks.
I also thought differently before Thanksgiving and started stocking my 55g with Cardinals - Lasted less then 1 week before all were dead, personally I'd never put Cardinals in non- established tanks ever again and I can only advise anyone else not to do it neither. I didn't wanna believe it and I paid the price and it wasn't cool to watch at all.
Let your tanks establish maybe 2-3 mos stock the other fish you want meanwhile and the add Cardinals at the very end.


----------



## Hawkian (Oct 29, 2009)

One inch of fish per tank gallon. That's the rule. Live and die by it! Hehehe... just kidding... we all break it! 

If your cardinals reach 6 inches each, start running! LOL!

As long as you don't break it too much, you should be fine provided you keep a good eye on your water params.


----------



## Hawkian (Oct 29, 2009)

Listen to Angel! You certainly don't want to go through THAT! Sloooow and steady... quick!


----------



## Salacious (Dec 7, 2009)

It has been stocked for 2 months with a bunch of gouramis; I just traded them yesterday with the approval of my fish man (not a chain store) for the fish I have now. So I do hope they have a fighting chance.







Ok, so if I should stay away from buying more fish for a little while. It would be ok to add maybe 1 or 2 live plants, right? or no..


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Salacious said:


> Now how about that stocking rule?


Yea no the 1g/1fish crap... toss that out of the door.

There's a few things you wanna keep in mind when stocking a tank:
1) Different fish like different area's in the tank, eg top, middle or bottom
If you get 50 fish that all occupy the top naturally - You will have a problem; if you get 50 fish that some live up top, some in the middle and some on the bottom (like your cory) then you won't have a problem
2) If you have a 20g with 0 plants I'd suggest less fish; if you have a heavily planted 20g you can allow more fish as they can hide and get out of one another's way if they'd like to
3) Chose fish that are similar in behavior. Like your Cardinals are peaceful fish, don't mix these with a active or even aggressive fish, that'll just stress them out and make them die quick.
Last but not least, obviously you wanna add fish that'll thrive in your water, in your case judging from the Cardinals I assume you have soft acidic water - So chose fish that like that

You started with Tetra & Cory- Do you wanna keep stocking various Tetra schools or WHAT kinda fish do you have in mind?
There's Hachets that would go along and pref the upper part of the tank. I'd def suggest to stock the Cory to a group of at least 8, if they're less then that they tent to be skiddish and not really develop this real awesome to watch group behavior.

Gosh since you're assuming having the same water then me I could name a ton fish now...but like I said, keep the 3 ideas above in mind and then its up to what YOU like. Shop the store see what 'looks' good to you, write down names and do reseach at home or ask on here how well they'll fit in the tank (pls don't listen to the sales guys at stores, more often then not they have NO IDEA and are just THAT a SALES person).


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Salacious said:


> It has been stocked for 2 months with a bunch of gouramis; I just traded them yesterday with the approval of my fish man (not a chain store) for the fish I have now. So I do hope they have a fighting chance.
> 
> Ok, so if I should stay away from buying more fish for a little while. It would be ok to add maybe 1 or 2 live plants, right? or no..


That should call for some more bacteria in your tank - Just hope its enough and I'm really wishing you the best, it may work, why not!? Chances are you might be more lucky then others, let's hope for that!

Plants, you can add plants any day of the week - The more the better


----------



## Salacious (Dec 7, 2009)

Right, I'm aware of utilizing all tank levels.. my plan is to complete this cardinal school, add an upper level, (cloud minnow, bloodfin tetra, something of the like) complete my corys, and have live plants. Since I should wait on completing my schools, maybe I can get ahead on the plants?



Ok so plants are a go... yay! Now I have something to do :]
Thanks for the input


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Salacious said:


> Right, I'm aware of utilizing all tank levels.. my plan is to complete this cardinal school, add an upper level, (cloud minnow, bloodfin tetra, something of the like) complete my corys, and have live plants. Since I should wait on completing my schools, maybe I can get ahead on the plants?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry didn't know what you know or don't know so I just gave you the whole run down 
Give it like a few days to see how the current fish are gonna do and your water parameters. Then get yourself some more Cory for Xmas, give it another few days, make sure all is good. then add some Minnow or what you like and again give a few days. Then maybe sometime Feb finish off the Cardinals.
Sorry if I mislead you, I don't mean to not stock any fish at all right now, just to not stock the Cardinals until the tank is a lil more established, but the other stock up bit by bit with some days in between to see how it's developing.

Has anyone given you this link yet? Sweet Aquatics they have quite a nice plant selection and good prices and free shipping at like $40-50. I love their quality so I can only recommend them.


----------



## Salacious (Dec 7, 2009)

Don't be sorry, I appreciate all info :] and will def hold back on the cardinals for now. Its so hard not to get ahead of things out of impatience to have everything complete, lol. I think I shall just let all my new fish get accustomed for now (better safe than sorry), now that I know I can devote sometime to my gardening haha. I shall check out your plant link too.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Salacious said:


> Don't be sorry, I appreciate all info :] and will def hold back on the cardinals for now. Its so hard not to get ahead of things out of impatience to have everything complete, lol. I think I shall just let all my new fish get accustomed for now (better safe than sorry), now that I know I can devote sometime to my gardening haha. I shall check out your plant link too.


TELL ME!!!! I have a empty 10 & 55g and a almost empty 45g(5 rummy's) ...so more or less 3 empty tanks in the house and I have now reached tank set up no 10 and trust me i am STILL as impatient to stock them NOW as I was on my very first tank many yrs ago....


----------



## Hawkian (Oct 29, 2009)

People with multiple tanks make me jealous! How do you convince the wife/husband to go for it and support your addiction?

Tank setup no. 10??? ANGEL! They're not all on the same shelf are they!!!!!! ????? hihihi


----------



## Salacious (Dec 7, 2009)

I guess that's all part of the hobby... If there wasn't always something to have to wait for, where's the excitement? It could get rather boring..


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hawkian said:


> People with multiple tanks make me jealous! How do you convince the wife/husband to go for it and support your addiction?
> 
> Tank setup no. 10??? ANGEL! They're not all on the same shelf are they!!!!!! ????? hihihi


No my insurance Agent said I shouldn't use shelf any more but stands:-D...No I had 6 tanks, needed to leave them behind and give them up for the move. Now I have set up 3 new one's here and am fixing to work on no 4 & 5 before Christmas so that makes the 10th set up - that's asking for a fishy-party ain't it?

Well clearly...you're a guy Hawkin...its all on HOW you talk about this....See I bought my hubby a 8ft Projector & Screen and a Xbox for his b-day....now if he's not working he's so busy & I can set up tanks and he won't say nothing since I supported him do "his" thing 
Since I don't have enough room to set up all the tanks I want...I brought up the discussion to add on to the house for a "gaming room" for him (you know the whole male yaddy ya stuff) ....with a room next door for my tanks :-D

Its just really all about how you talk to 1 another :-D


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Salacious said:


> I guess that's all part of the hobby... If there wasn't always something to have to wait for, where's the excitement? It could get rather boring..


Very true!

Its all a patience training really...some folks have to take meds...we use tanks...


----------



## Hawkian (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah I'm a guy. Fish room is the same as the game room. The fish like watching me play xbox... so does my 3 yr old. Wife... not so much.

Oh well... I'll need to find my own ammunition. ;-)


----------



## Hawkian (Oct 29, 2009)

Salacious... you sound like a responsible fish keeper and I have to admire that. Angel and I have been "having fun" lately so please forgive that...


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hawkian said:


> Salacious... you sound like a responsible fish keeper and I have to admire that.


YES SHE IS!!! I just wished more folks would be THAT responsible!



Hawkian said:


> Angel and I have been "having fun" lately so please forgive that...


Hawkin...that just sounds...wrong....


----------



## Hawkian (Oct 29, 2009)

Ooops! Yes it does! Apologies...


----------



## Salacious (Dec 7, 2009)

Hawkian said:


> Salacious... you sound like a responsible fish keeper and I have to admire that. Angel and I have been "having fun" lately so please forgive that...


 
a.) Thanks for the compliment 
b.) I don't mind, it's entertaining lol


----------

